# jtable mit checkboxnode dynamisch per arraylist füllen



## Spot84 (10. Mrz 2009)

Hallo!
ich habe eine JTable mit 2 Spalten. Die erste Spalte ist ein String und die zweite eine CheckboxNode.
Das funktioniert mit einem zweidimensionalen Array auch ohne Probleme, also wenn ich die Daten in einer Object[][] Struktur ablege. Nun hätte ich das ganze allerdings gerne dynamisch, und hab mir daher 2 Arraylisten erstellt. Eine für die erste Spalte und eine für die zweite. Das funktioniert allerdings nicht da ich ständig exceptions bekomme.

Mein Code ist folgender:

```
class TableModel extends AbstractTableModel {
    /**
     * 
     */
    private String[] columnNames = { "name", "ausgewählt" };
    private ArrayList<Object> spalte1 = new ArrayList<Object>();
    private ArrayList<Object> spalte2 = new ArrayList<Object>();

    public int getColumnCount() {
	return 2;
    }

    public int getRowCount() {
	return spalte1.size()+spalte2.size();
    }

    public String getColumnName(int col) {
	return columnNames[col];
    }

    public Object getValueAt(int row, int col) {
	if (col == 0)
	    return spalte1.get(row);
	if (col == 1)
	    return spalte2.get(row);
	else
	    return 0;
    }

    public Class getColumnClass(int c) {
	return getValueAt(0, c).getClass();
    }

    public boolean isCellEditable(int row, int col) {

	if (col < 0) {
	    return false;
	} else {
	    return true;
	}
    }

    public void setValueAt(Object value, int row, int col) {
	if (col == 0)
	    spalte1.add(col,value);
	if (col == 1)
	    spalte2.add(col,value);
	fireTableCellUpdated(row, col);
    }
}
```

Elemente hinzufügen wolte ich über einem anderen Objekt z.b. mit dem Aufruf:

```
JTable table = new JTable(new TableModel()); 
table.setValueAt("thomas", 0, 0);
 table.setValueAt(true, 0, 1);
```

Die Exception die ich krieg ist folgende:
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.IndexOutOfBoundsException: Index: 1, Size: 0

Kann mir villeicht jemand sagen wo mein Fehler liegt? Sitz hier jetzt schon stundenlang dran aber bekomme das Füllen der Tabelle einfach nicht dynamisch hin.

Vielen Dank schon einmal


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mrz 2009)

wieso ist denn getRowCount() gleich spalte1+spalte2?

wenn du 5x Spalte1 hast und 5x Spalte2, sind das dann nicht immer noch nur 5 Zeilen?

-------

na jedenfalls hast du da eine falsche Konzeptvorstellung, 
erst muss im Model Platz vorhanden sein, dann kann man Daten reinschreiben,

bevor jTable.setValueAt("thomas", 0, 0);
funktioniert, muss erst getRowCount() 1 oder mehr ergeben,

du könntest allerdings vielleicht
jTable.getModel().setValueAt("thomas", 0, 0); 
aufrufen,
das ist bei deinem Model ja quasi eine 'neue Zeile erstellen'-Methode

für deine speziellen Aufrufe mag diese setValueAt()-Implementierung nützlich sein, allgemein ist sie aber sehr schlecht:
wenn man 10x setValueAt("thomas", 0, 0); schreibt, sollte doch eigentlich 10x der Wert an Stelle 0,0 mit thomas überschrieben werden, nicht 10 Zeilen befüllt werden..


----------



## Spot84 (10. Mrz 2009)

ok, vielen dank erstmal slater. mit dem getRowCount hast du natürlich recht.hab das ganze jetzt nochmal abgeändert, da die setValueAt Methode auch nicht ganz richtig war.

Mein Code schaut jetzt folgendermassen aus:

```
class TableModel extends AbstractTableModel {
    /**
     * 
     */
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

    private String[] columnNames = { "name", "ausgewählt" };
    private ArrayList<Object> spalte1 = new ArrayList<Object>();
    private ArrayList<Object> spalte2 = new ArrayList<Object>();

    public int getColumnCount() {
	return 2;
    }

    public int getRowCount() {
	return spalte1.size();
    }

    public String getColumnName(int col) {
	return columnNames[col];
    }

    public Object getValueAt(int row, int col) {
	if (col == 0)
	    return spalte1.get(row);
	if (col == 1)
	    return spalte2.get(row); //hier tritt die exception auf
	else
	    return 0;
    }

    public Class getColumnClass(int c) {
	return getValueAt(0, c).getClass();
    }

    public boolean isCellEditable(int row, int col) {

	if (col < 0) {
	    return false;
	} else {
	    return true;
	}
    }

    public void setValueAt(Object value, int row, int col) {
	if (col == 0)
	    spalte1.add(row, value);
	if (col == 1)
	    spalte2.add(row, value);
	fireTableCellUpdated(row, col);
    }
}
```
und um es so einfach wie möglich zu machen möchte ich erstmal nur eine die Zelle (0,0) beschreiben mit:

```
JTable table = new JTable(new TableModel());
table.getModel().setValueAt("bla", 0, 0);
```
allerdings bekomme ich da immernoch diese Exception:
java.lang.IndexOutOfBoundsException: Index: 0, Size: 0

Ich versteh jedoch nicht ganz wieso. ich meine es ist doch egal wie groß die ArrayList ist, weil die objekte doch dynamisch angefügt werden solten, oder?



> für deine speziellen Aufrufe mag diese setValueAt()-Implementierung nützlich sein, allgemein ist sie aber sehr schlecht:
> wenn man 10x setValueAt("thomas", 0, 0); schreibt, sollte doch eigentlich 10x der Wert an Stelle 0,0 mit thomas überschrieben werden, nicht 10 Zeilen befüllt werden..


also ich wolte mit der setValueAt Methode schon die Werte wie du schreibst überschreiben. Mach ich das denn so wie ich es gemacht habe nicht?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mrz 2009)

die Chronik des Untergangs:

1. du führst 
setValueAt("bla", 0, 0);
aus, 
-> spalte1 enthält ein Element
-> fireTableCellUpdated(row, col);
wird ausgeführt

2.
JTable erfährt, dass sich was geändert hat, nimmt nun automatisch an, dass genau eine Zeile vorhanden ist/ dazugekommen ist,
oder fragt noch getRowCount() ab, welches bedauerlicherweise diesen Zustand bestätigt -> liefert 1 zurück

3.
JTable fragt alle Felder der Zeile 0 ab, um diese darzustellen,
getValueAt(0, 0) liefert das vorhandene 0te (erste) Element von spalte1
getValueAt(0, 1) liefert nicht das nicht vorhandene 0te (erste) Element von spalte2 sondern die Exception

-> beim Anlegen einer neuen Zeile dafür sorgen, dass alle Datenstrukturen korrekt initialisiert sind,
mit null auffülen oder was auch immer, 
das wird wiederum mit dem add() in setValueAt() nicht so gut zusammenarbeiten, dort sollte eigentlich vector.set() stehen..

kannst ja so machen:
setValueAt {
if (rowSize zu klein) {
ALLE Vektoren bis zur aktuellen RowSize auffüllen
}
richtigerVector.set(korrekte Position);
}


----------



## Spot84 (10. Mrz 2009)

Slater ich dank dir vielmals! 
hab es jetzt hinbekommen. Ein Fehler lag darin das ich vorher prüfen muss, dass die Arraylisten nicht leer sind.


```
class TableModel extends AbstractTableModel {
    /**
     * 
     */
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

    

    private String[] columnNames = { "name", "ausgewählt"};
    private ArrayList<Object> column1 = new ArrayList<Object>();
    private ArrayList<Object> column2 = new ArrayList<Object>();

    public int getColumnCount() {
	return 2;
    }

    public int getRowCount() {
	return column1.size();
    }

    public String getColumnName(int col) {
	return columnNames[col];
    }

    public Object getValueAt(int row, int col) {
	if ((col == 0) && (!column1.isEmpty()))
	    return column1.get(row);
	if ((col == 1) && (!column2.isEmpty()))
	    return column2.get(row);
	else
	    return 0;
    }

    public Class getColumnClass(int c) {
	return getValueAt(0, c).getClass();
    }

    public boolean isCellEditable(int row, int col) {

	if (col < 0) {
	    return false;
	} else {
	    return true;
	}
    }

    public void setValueAt(Object value, int row, int col) {
	if (col == 0)
	    column1.add(row, value);
	if (col == 1)
	    column2.add(row, value);
	fireTableCellUpdated(row, col);
    }
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mrz 2009)

ich schätze, damit hast du das Problem für die erste Zeile gelöst,
aber bei der zweiten sollte es genauso schiefgehen


----------



## Spot84 (10. Mrz 2009)

du machst mir Angst 
hab es eben aber auch einmal mit mehreren Werten probiert, und es geht ohne Probleme. 
Wenn ich z.b. nur die Zelle (0,0) setze, schreibt er in Zelle (0,1) eine 0, und es tritt auch keine Exception auf.


----------



## Spot84 (18. Mrz 2009)

sorry wenn ich diesen Thread noch einmal ausgrabe aber ich habe zu dem Thema doch noch eine Frage. Unzwar ist mir jetzt im Laufe des Programmierens aufgefallen, dass die CheckboxNodes die angezeigt werden, nicht die richtigen Werte ausgeben. Wenn ich z.b. in dem Beispiel das ich unten gepostet habe, die checkboxes von test6 nach test1 entlang setze, und sie dann über den testbutton abfrage, zeigt er mir falsche Werte an.

Hat vielleicht einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Hab schon alles mögliche versucht, und in den Tutorials von sun etc. steht überall das sich die JTable um das Rendern von Boolean-werten mittels checkboxnodes selbst kümmert. :/




```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.util.Vector;

import javax.swing.BoxLayout;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;
import javax.swing.table.AbstractTableModel;

public class Mainframe extends JFrame implements ActionListener {
    private static final long serialVersionUID = -3316519290894600666L;
    JTable table = new JTable(new TableModel());

    public Mainframe() {
	// TODO Auto-generated method stub
	setSize(800, 400);
	setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	Dimension d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
	setLocation((d.width - getSize().width) / 2,
		(d.height - getSize().height) / 2);

	setVisible(true);

	table.getModel().setValueAt("test1", 0, 0);
	table.getModel().setValueAt(false, 0, 1);
	table.getModel().setValueAt("test2", 1, 0);
	table.getModel().setValueAt(false, 1, 1);
	table.getModel().setValueAt("test3", 2, 0);
	table.getModel().setValueAt(false, 2, 1);
	table.getModel().setValueAt("test4", 3, 0);
	table.getModel().setValueAt(false, 3, 1);
	table.getModel().setValueAt("test5", 4, 0);
	table.getModel().setValueAt(false, 4, 1);
	table.getModel().setValueAt("test6", 5, 0);
	table.getModel().setValueAt(false, 5, 1);
	JScrollPane pane = new JScrollPane(table);

	JPanel panel = new JPanel();
	panel.setLayout(new BoxLayout(panel, BoxLayout.Y_AXIS));
	panel.add(pane);

	JButton test = new JButton("test");
	test.setName("testbutton");
	test.addActionListener(this);
	panel.add(test);

	this.add(panel);
	panel.updateUI();
    }

    public static void main(String arguments[]) {
	Mainframe a = new Mainframe();
    }

    @Override
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {
	// TODO Auto-generated method stub
	int rowcount = ((AbstractTableModel) table.getModel()).getRowCount();
	int colcount = ((AbstractTableModel) table.getModel()).getColumnCount();

	System.out.println("___________________________________________");
	for (int i = 0; i < rowcount; i++) {
	    System.out.println(((AbstractTableModel) table.getModel())
		    .getValueAt(i, 1));
	}
    }
}

class TableModel extends AbstractTableModel {
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

    private String[] columnNames = { "name", "ausgewählt" };
    private Vector<Object> spalte1 = new Vector<Object>();
    private Vector<Object> spalte2 = new Vector<Object>();

    public int getColumnCount() {
	return 2;
    }

    public int getRowCount() {
	return spalte1.size();
    }

    public String getColumnName(int col) {
	return columnNames[col];
    }

    public Object getValueAt(int row, int col) {
	if ((col == 0) && (!spalte1.isEmpty()))
	    return spalte1.get(row);
	if ((col == 1) && (!spalte2.isEmpty()))
	    return spalte2.get(row);
	else
	    return 0;
    }

    public Class getColumnClass(int c) {
	return getValueAt(1, c).getClass();
    }

    public boolean isCellEditable(int row, int col) {

	if (col < 0) {
	    return false;
	} else {
	    return true;
	}
    }

    public void setValueAt(Object value, int row, int col) {
	if (col == 0)
	    spalte1.add(row, value);
	if (col == 1)
	    spalte2.add(row, value);
	fireTableCellUpdated(row, col);
	
    }
```


----------



## Spot84 (19. Mrz 2009)

Problem gelöst 
man muss folgenden Code in der setValueAt methode austauschen


```
public void setValueAt( Object value, int row, int col )
{       
    if ( col == 0 )
    {           
        if ( row < spalte1.size() )
        {
            spalte1.set( row, value );
        }
        else
        {
            spalte1.add( row, value );
        }
    }
    else if ( col == 1 )
    {
        if ( row < spalte2.size() )
        {
            spalte2.set( row, value );
        }
        else
        {
            spalte2.add( row, value );
        }
    }
    fireTableCellUpdated( row, col );
}
```


----------

